# Ki-51 Sonia - armament question



## bodozec (Sep 17, 2010)

Every source available to me stated that Sonia's forward-firing Type 97 machine guns
was replaced with 2×12.7mm Ho-103 in later models. 

Does anybody know the exact date of this modification ?


----------



## Shinpachi (Sep 18, 2010)

ただし翼内7.7mm機銃は実戦投入後に空戦及び地上銃撃時の威力不足が指摘されたため、大戦後半（1943年（昭和18年）11月）より12.7mm機関砲（ホ103：一式十二・七粍固定機関砲）に換装された（Wiki）。

It was November, 1943.


----------



## bodozec (Sep 18, 2010)

Thank you very much


----------



## Shinpachi (Sep 18, 2010)

You are welcome!


----------

